# Ding Ding, Round Two: Omega Electroquartz



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey all

The other watch I have bought in the past two weeks, Omega Electroquartz, Gorgeous blue dial, very sound and un-molested case. On a electric blue croc effect trap at the moment but OEM 1970's Omega lizard strap is en route!

Again better pics to follow this weekend 9or tonight if I can get my act together! lol!


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Couple of extra's:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice mate ,classy statement


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice one. Still can't quite get my head around the expense of these when they were new. Fabulous watch though. Looking forward to pics when the strap arrives

Rich


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks mate, blue strap is a bit much for me, it isn't a minter (with a few nick's on the crystal etc) but I am going to have the crystal replaced at some point and a gentle re finish of the case, with the lizard strap it should look the absolute business!!

My money is on watches like this going through the roof in the next few years, they were expensive and very rare when new, then very much un-loved for a time and now coming back in the he lime light, to quote my favourite section in Classic and Sports car magazines 'Classics on the cusp' this month is early Omega Electronics especially thins like the Beta 21 Electroquartz!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice one









Showing my ignorance now - do they normally have the crown on the left?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Another great catch, well done Tom. I'm with you on the current strap, makes it look at bit cheap, a good quality lizard skin or even a mesh would improve it significantly.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Nice one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just found what I believe to be the answer to my own question:

Yes









Apparently, the left-hand crown was Omega's way of saying "You'll never have to wind your wristwatch again!"


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool! It seems the SS and blue dial might have been the most popular model in these. Most of the ones for sale seem to be those.

Nice looking watch and agree on the strap... LOL


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Great new addintion, these watches are really starting to grow on me.


----------

